# 1987 D21 vg30i V6 4x4 No Spark. Im lost.



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

No Spark. Here's the run down on what I,ve done so far- new plugs, wires, distributor, coil and control module- and new battery. The truck turns over, no spark though.

I sand blasted the coil bracket when I replaced the coil, and swapped out the control module with a used one and it ran for about 30 minutes and then when I turned it off, it wouldn't start up again. Next morning was rainy, but the truck started- drove it 20 minutes and killed it, now it wont start and has no spark. I went and got a NEW control module and put it in, but it still wont start. It was wet from rain inside the compartment, but not bad, dried it up before putting the coil and module back in. Also ran a ground wire from neg battery to bracket just in case. Still wont start. I dont know how to test that its getting voltage at the places it needs it... I have a multimeter but no real knowlege of what should read where...

I dont know how to isolate the prob- is there a fuse or relay that I've missed (I checked all under the driver's side panel- nothing was popped.) Not sure why it would have spark for a minute then die...

Any help is apreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First, the basics....is there any moisture inside the distributor cap? Was the distributor "new" or "used?" If it was new, was it genuine Nissan or an aftermarket reman? Have you checked the ECM for codes?

The best thing you can do is get a Nissan factory service manual for your vehicle. This will give you the step-by-step instuctions with wiring diagrams and connector views to help you isolate the problem. Sometimes you can locate a used paper manual on Ebay for $20-$40; it's well worth it! You can also purchase a single-vehicle subscription to ALLDATA which will give you online access to the same information.


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

Everything was new, aftermarket stuff. Distributor cap is dry inside. I haven't been anywhere yet that can read any codes for me- it's stuck in a parking lot behind a beauty parlor at the moment...
I have a chilton manual and a couple of hanes, but yes I want a real manual. I just got this truck- I've always wanted one. Real good deal, if I can get it sparking again...


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

Loose connection at control module. Is running now- will see if it stays running beyond 30 min this time - and if it restarts after I kill it.


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

Ok - I drove it cross town and stopped at Academy. Killed it and tried to start it again immediately. No problem. Went inside for a few minutes, came back out and same old thing- turns over, no spark. Got out disconnected everything in the ignition circuit one by one and made sure it was all back tight and it fired up again. Guess I'll be cleaning and tightening connections.... Unless something gets reset when It gets unplugged for a moment? I don't know- I'm betting corroded/ dirty connections now. Seem plausible?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's certainly possible. It's also possible you have a bad distributor; I've seen problems with more than one aftermarket distributor in my time, including new ones! As far as trouble codes, you can get them yourself by looking at the red and green LED's on the side of the ECM. For the procedure:

www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

That's clever- blinking lights! thanks! I never knew it worked like that. I was thinking I had to go find someone with an antiquated an specialized (expensive) piece of machinery to extract and decipher code info... Last thing i wanted to do spend more on this same issue. Im ready to get on to other issues- there are plenty, but mainly cosmetic now. 

Good info there. Thanks. I'll be checking codes in the morning- things seem to be holding for now <knock on wood> have been driving and restarting fine this evening


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan's 5-mode diagnostic system is antiquated by today's standards, but it was "state of the art" when it first came out. There is a tool that can be used; it's made by Kent-Moore and referred to as "the checker box." It doesn't give you any more information than checking the lights on the ECM; it just allows you to access them remotely, rather than to have to look at the ECM under the seat (or behind the kickpanel on other Nissan vehicles). It simply has a red and a green light on it with two toggle switches. One switch allows you to turn the buzzer off on the checker (it buzzes in conjunction with the lights flashing) and the other switch allows you to switch the diagnostic modes.


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

Don't misunderstand me - I'm a BIG fan- Nussan has always been ahead of the curve in innovative, state of the art design- and it's always been SOLID design. Not just design for the sake of having more gizmos to sell. (Except maybe the talking Maxima- but that too seemed like the future and was their innovation) I really like the way they approach their projects. And I am thrilled that they had the foresight to engineer an interface for us so we don't have to have any kind of reader to pull the codes. I'm again impressed by their ingenuity. That's why I keep trying to get these old vehicles I guess...
Today I'll see if it will start, and check the box for codes-


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

Ok- Im not completely understanding this self-diagnosis prceedure:
turn the key on, then it blinks once, then twice, then thrice, etc- and you're supposed to turn it off after the mode you want to run? then it will give you codes to the system you want to diagnose?

The truck ran a while then quit again, got started after letting it sit key on trying to figure out how to retrieve codes with Chilton as a guide. Drove it home and it began to lose spark as I pulled into the driveway. No rain or moisture in air today- Still trying to check codes...


----------



## Aatrain (May 7, 2011)

OK- I get code 13 once and then when warmed up, it was all 44's. 
It is running well again, but for how long?! I guess until I shake whatever connection loose again?


----------



## Redi4NissanForum (Aug 25, 2008)

did you locate the problem

I'm having similar issues


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's intermittent it's sounds like a wiring issue or grounding issue to me!


----------



## royl54 (Jun 22, 2014)

check coil, ignition switch, icm, dizzy, wireing to all, also check ground on dizzy


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have battery voltage at the coil with the ignition switch on? Make sure your rotor is bolted down the spindle shaft....


----------

